# Simple DIY double tank stand-pics



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

So I needed a stand to hold 4' 55 and 65 gallons tanks. I've only built "furnature quality stands" before and this one was to be functional and cheap. As always, I spend more time in the drawing and planning stage than the actual build stage but always measure twice and cut once! I actually had to make 2 small modifications as I went along as I came across something I hadn't considered. This stand cost $25 to build, I think it was 6 2x4's and a 2x8 sheet of 1/2 styrofoam.

The challenge that this project presented was that both tanks are 48 1/4" so it was more difficult to design the stand to accomodate the lower tank. A 36" tank would have made it much easier to build the legs. I also needed to create enough space front to back between the legs to allow the lower tank to fit the full 48".

My main concern was side to side wobble so I ended up putting braces between the top frame and the legs. I was going to "corner" each back leg with 2x4's 90^ to each other but didn't think it was necessary. I added in the rear centre leg to help prevent sag, didn't know if it was necessary. Also added the top frame middle brace (front to back), again may not have been necessary. I also ensured that each top corner had both the front/back and side 2x4 sitting on the vertical leg. This may be on the overbuilt side but it was relatively simple and I didn't want to take any chances.

I put the piece of ply on the bottom only because these tanks for awhile will be in the garage and I need to shim the stand as I have 3/4" drop in 4'. I felt the ply helped better displace the stress from so much shimming.

Comments or constructive suggestions welcome!
.
The base with 45^ corners 

.
The top

.
Legs and what was going to be the additional rear corner legs, not used

.
This was glued to the top of the leg and is what was glued and screwed to the top frame to hold it in place

.
I then realized that the end 2x4 of the top frame ran forwards so it would sit on the leg. A quick bang off of the piece so I could notch it out to fit the top support!

.
Assembled with bottom ply screwed on (not glued so can be removed)



.
Styrofoam in place. Learned that it is best to tape it to the wood BEFORE placing tank on otherwise it slips around abit and you can never get it just right 

.
Tanks loaded and filled for a water test (resealed, close to garage door in the event of leaks!). will be moved into place after the test


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks good - your revised design where the end pieces are directly over the legs is much better than your original design on the other post. I'd suggest adding some diagonal to the back to prevent racking - in static mode you have way more than enough strength, but if someone bumped into it on the end, there is not a lot of horizontal strength to prevent collapse.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I second attaching some plywood to the back and sides to prevent side to side and foward/back movement. I would not put that stand in my house as is, vertically, it's solid, horizontally, not so much.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Side to side has been my concern from day 1. In the original design I had strips of plywood front and back to provide that stability. I felt having the 2x4 pieces on the inside corners would give that support. It would be no trouble to run plywood along the back of the tank and a piece on either end.

The ply would not have to be the whole height I would imagine? If I ran a piece that was 10" high or something that would prevent the torque I would assume? I could even run a strip top and bottom leaving the middle section open for cables etc.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

strips should suffice, particularly at the height you describe.


----------

